# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Rick Bond (State House, LA)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Rick Bond
*Office Sought:* State House
*Website:* http://www.rickforrep.com
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/RickforRep

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Louisiana 
District: 66 
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Shotdown1027

What is proven: Rick Bond was a Ron Paul delegate in 2012. I supplied a link for that.

There is no incumbent. There are three other "primary candidates" because Louisiana state races are jungle primaries. An Independent (and former Democratic spokesperson), a former Republican City Councillor (Darrell Ourso, out of office since 2008) and a current Republican City Councillor (Buddy Amoroso) whose district has virtually no overlap with the district in question. It's an incredibly Republican district, so a Republican WILL win. 

He's the son of a really well known physician in the area and the Vice President of the American Cancer Society of Greater Baton Rouge Leadership Council. He was endorsed by a MAJOR PAC called LABI recently. 

Economic issues--he spoke at a GOP forum where he strongly endorsed free markets. He majored in Economics. He also runs 3 businesses.
Social issues--On his website he says he's pro-life, but is also involved in stem cell stuff (according to his bio), so it's safe to say he's not a whackjob in that regard. Constitutional issues--He's also a strong second amendment supporter as a lifetime member of the NRA--again, from his bio on the website.

----------


## William Tell

Well defined policy positions would be nice. Linking him to groups like the NRA and Cancer groups doesn't tell us anything. 

Its nice that he was a Ron Paul guy though.

----------


## Shotdown1027

William--I could give you personal testimony about his policy positions, but I suspect you guys want news reports and other objective measures (which I understand). Those will be in VERY short order for all four candidates in this race because it's a special election--policy issues just aren't going to come out much. The election only started two weeks ago and it'll basically finish 2 weeks from now.

----------

